# Sigma 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Wide Angle-Telephoto DG Macro Autofocus Zoom Lens for Nikon



## JenKat (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm looking to get my first dslr camera soon (I've pretty much decided on a Nikon D200).

I've been looking at which lenses would be a great "all-purpose" starter lens to get while I get comfortable with the new camera.

I found a Sigma 28-300mm f/3.5-6.3 Wide Angle-Telephoto DG Macro Autofocus Zoom Lens on Amazon for like $170.

Since have been mainly looking at Nikkor lenses, I do notknow as much about the Tamron and Sigma brands (yet!).

Would something such as this 28-300mm be a good lens, or should I just start with a more "kit lens" type? (18-55mm, 18-70mm, or 18-200mm)


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 6, 2011)

I do not know the lens but I would avoid any lens of such a huge range of focal lengths.  It just screams compromise to me.


----------



## JenKat (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks. I was just wondering if anyone had used a lens like this...

I've been looking into a Nikkor 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses to start with, and came across this Sigma.


----------



## subscuck (Feb 6, 2011)

Sigma, like Canon and Nikon, makes lenses that range from outstanding down to cheap consumer fodder. Price can tell you a lot. For instance, Canon and Nikons super zoom offerings (18-200mm) are in the $600-$800 price range. Do some research on super zooms, and you'll find that they all suffer the same limitations ( lots of CA, barrel distortion, sharper at one end than the other). You would probably be better off avoiding this particular Sigma. Plus, at 300mm, f 6.3 is very slow. If budget doesn't allow several hundred dollars for a "do all" general purpose lens, go with the 18-55 VR kit lens. I do own the Canon 18-200 IS, and it's not a bad lens, but it's also several times the cost of this Sigma. My Sigma 30mm 1.4 and 50mm 1.4, OTOH, are brilliant lenses, but pricey.


----------

